# Polystyrene - anyone know where to get it cheaply in LIVERPOOL?



## fourdown (Oct 3, 2008)

so yeah, does anyone know where to get it cheap in Liverpool??

I don't know the area all that well.

Help would be great folks!

: victory:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

B&Q do 8x4 sheets for just over a fiver.


----------



## fourdown (Oct 3, 2008)

cheers, 

annoyingly tho they haven't got any, either in stock or in general!

drove over especially too!!


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

where in Liverpool are you and how urgent do you want / need it?


----------



## aaron lynch (Feb 13, 2009)

ebay!


----------



## fourdown (Oct 3, 2008)

Meko said:


> where in Liverpool are you and how urgent do you want / need it?


I live on catharine street, in the city centre. Need it asap really as moving to a smaller room and need to finish this as a space saver!:gasp:


----------



## mollycat29 (Jun 26, 2009)

I had the same problem with B&Q , they didnt have the poly i wanted and i drove over there especially too. 

I found a little independant DIY shop and they sold large ceiling tiles, perfect for what i wanted and cheap too. Maybe you could try find an independant DIY shop like that... or I have heard that Wickes do the polystyrene too.

hope you find what your looking for, it took me ages!!!

Tanya xx

p.s. Oh Jewson do sell it too, in 1 inch and 2 inch thicknesses, but rather expensive i thought. x


----------

